
Donald Knuth’s Man or Boy Test Is Missing for Rust - JoelJacobson
https://users.rust-lang.org/t/donald-knuths-man-or-boy-test-is-missing-for-rust/13669
======
topspin
This post leads to Rosetta Code[1] and I found the alternative C
implementation (the one using GCC extensions that don't even exist in current
GCC versions) rather fascinating as it appears to be among the top 2 or 3 the
most concise and understandable on the page. Not bad for glorified assembly.

[1]
[http://rosettacode.org/wiki/Man_or_boy_test#C](http://rosettacode.org/wiki/Man_or_boy_test#C)

